# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Android Service Tool / AST v1.00 - Initial release

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Android Service Tool / AST v1.00 - Initial release* 
MOTO tab activated:
-Initial Motorola line devices support
Android 5, 6, 7 lines tested and found working 
Features:
Identify ( Read info, device state, frp info and rest )
Firmware flashing ( XML.ZIP packages ) Support USERDATA SAFE and COMPLETE flashing mode
Reset Settings ( Format FS )
Reset Modem misc settings
Enable ADB ( Android 5, 6, 7 devices )
Reset FRP in ADB mode ( MOTO, Generic ) via SetupMaster bypass 
Drivers are in support area   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Test reports: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

